

How Not to use HTML 5 + CSS 3 (look at the source) - thesorrow
http://ultranoir.com/fr/
Alright the website has a great design but take time to look at the source code. There's like thousand of css line with transitions and shiny HTML 5 enabler javascript. Is this how websites are supposed to be built nowadays ?
======
prof
Well the site looks good although a little slow and laggy. What exactly is the
problem?

------
erikb
It doesn't actually start anything in my browser and the links also don't
work. Without a deep analysis I don't think the link serves any good. In all
HTML generations you can find a lot of crap out there. It is just normal that
most people have not a deep idea about what they are doing on the web and "it
works (sometimes)" and "something happens" are all the requirements they have.

------
myusername
Can anyone explain in details where are the errors?

------
tomelders
Well my first problem with this would be... replicating what you would do in
Flash with HTML5/CSS3 is a fools errand.

------
DuqE
Interesting, after load I just get a black screen. (FF5 on Win.XP)

~~~
pwr
works fine here (FF5 WinXP)

------
sublimepua
this site crashes my chrome tab if I have more than 5 tabs open with it.

